# Solved: Broadband - can't connect. D-Link Router.



## Brooook (Oct 27, 2002)

Help - I'm desperate. I have had no problems with my D-Link 540G router until now. I have only one laptop connected to the router (Compaq Presaro running XP) and 2 days ago stopped connecting. I have tried turning the power on/off on the router and reseting with the pin in the hole.

I rang my ISP who suggested I right click the LAN connection and instead of "Obtain DNS sever automatically", I was to "Use the following DNS" and she gave me some numbers. She said my broadband connection looked OK from their end but admitted that there was a problem and seemed unsure when I asked if it could be a problem with my computer. I tried their suggestion but it did not solve the problem and my test results are still the same.

When doing the Test on the router I get the following:

Testing Ethernet connection PASS
Testing ADSL Connection Testing ADSL line for sync PASS 
Testing Circuit for Network Connection 
Testing Ethernet connection to ATM PASS
Testing ATM OAM segment ping PASS 
Testing ATM OAM end to end ping PASS 
Testing PPPoE server connectivity N.A. 
Testing PPPoE server session N.A. 
Testing authentication with server FAIL 
Validating assigned IP address 0.0.0.0 FAIL 
Testing Internet Connectivity Ping default gateway 0.0.0.0 FAIL 
Ping Primary Domain Name Server FAIL 
Query DNS for www.dlink.com FAIL 
Ping www.dlink.com FAIL

I am at wits end and have no idea what to do next.

The only thing that has happened lately is a Microsoft automatic update and I ran Adaware and deleted 31 critical objects. I have since done a system restore back to 1st April but with no difference.

Thanks in advance... I am on dial-up at the moment that costs me by the hour!


----------



## Brooook (Oct 27, 2002)




----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lloks like you have an IP from the router - but its a very old address 10.x.x.x
current routers (and i have a d-link for 4 years use 192.168.x.x)

if you log into the router - do you have a page with the connetions status - and an IP 

whos your ISP - and do they have all the settings for router on the webpage


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is it a 540G or a DSL-504G

http://www.dlink.com.au/tech/Download/download.aspx?product=DSL-504G&revision=REV_D&filetype=Manuals

Firmware
R2.01B25.AU 20060522 (1838 KB) Download 
Release Notes.txt (2 KB)

manual
ftp://files.dlink.com.au/products/DSL-504G/REV_D/Manuals//Manual_2.00/DSL-504G_Manual_v2.00.pdf

this is for a rev D

*Is this correct model ??? *

if so Page 53 of the manual - show the status page - would be useful to see if you are connected there

10.1.1.x and 255.x.x.x are the settings in the manual - so clearly an old version - the firmware upgrade my change to 192.168.x.x.

but lets see the status of the router first


----------



## Brooook (Oct 27, 2002)

Sorry, you are right. The router is a DSL-504G. My ISP is iHug in NZ and this router is a common one sent out as a freebie by most of the major ISP's in NZ when you join up with broadband. I've been on broadband for a year now.

I couldn't download the manual (grrrrrrrr, dialup) but I already have a pdf manual but my page 53 could be different from yours? This is what it says on pg 53.

ATM VC
The ATM Virtual Circuit connection menu is used to configure the WAN connection. If you are using multiple
PVCs, you can change the configuration of any PVC in this menu.
This menu can be used as an alternative menu to configure the same settings found on the WAN menu in the Home Directory

So here is my ATM VC:










I've also done a screen shot of the ADSL status:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

looks like its seeing the connection at the router to the ISP as its showing datarate Kbps - so hopefully thats live and checking your connection
that first screen shot - I assume they are all correct settings

lets try a ping test now then

try ping the name and then the IP see below

start
run
cmd

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping 10.1.1.1 *

Post results

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping google.com*


> Pinging google.com [64.233.187.99] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=243
> ...


C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping 64.233.187.99*


> Pinging 64.233.187.99 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=243
> ...


----------



## Brooook (Oct 27, 2002)

It's very messy - pulling out cables, taking screenshots, reconnecting to dialup, waiting forever to connect...  Thanks so much for taking the time out to help me. I see you are interested in photography - check out my photographer friend Doggitt's website http://www.doggitt.com/

It's Saturday morning here, the last post was in the middle of the night when I couldn't sleep. Could the fault lie with the workmen down the road digging up the footpath? Maybe they are doing something to the Telecom cables? But dialup is working at max speed so who knows.

OK here goes - doesn't look too promising...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so you cant get out to the intenet with google 

but the IP address does not make sense to me ..... mmmmmmmm

have you checked all the router settings with the ISP settings needed 

VPI & VCA settings etc


----------



## Brooook (Oct 27, 2002)

I'll ring my ISP again later today and see what they say. It's difficult because it sometimes takes an hour to get through to them and the technical assistance helpers often have hard to understand foreign accents...

The settings haven't changed and I am at a loss why all of a sudden I can't connect. 

I also broadcast from my webcam sometimes (but haven't done that for weeks) and have mastered the art of port forwarding and always use 10.1.1.2 on the router settings which works well. I have "No IP DUC v2.2.1" and that is also giving me a sad face to say it cannot connect...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

they may have the settings on the website - under support or something - it would be a standard question, so it should be on the web somewhere in FAQ or setting up a router


----------



## kernelgrl (Apr 14, 2007)

10.x.x.x is a valid ip address, for certain things but not for connecting, you have to put everything (LAN or modem) to automatic detection, when you have an ip address of 10.x.x.x.x you can ping almost everything, but thats because you're actually connected but the ISP wont give you a public ip (10.x.x.x is private), I dont see why you have to create a broadband connection when you have a modem/router with a GUI, maybe thats why you're getting an ip of 10, if you do ipconfig using CMD, it should give you the ip of the modem/router you're using, and here, its giving you the actual ip you have to connect, because, maybe you already established a connection thru the modem/router, but you keep trying to authenticate with the broadband.... restart your system and delete the broadband, make sure you dont have anything else but LAN on network connections, then check the ip, and let me know what happens.... sometimes you have to let the modem release the ip and it usually takes 4 hours or more, or maybe you have to call your ISP and have em do it.


----------



## kernelgrl (Apr 14, 2007)

oh!! and if you have a modem and a router, maybe the problem started in the modem...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

kernelgrl - 10.1.x.x is a valid IP - its the router IP address and any devices attached to it on the LAN the side - its the old standard for routers before 192.168.x.x

so the ping to 10.1.1.1 - is showing hes connected/seeing the router OK with his PC

the proble is getting the WAN side to connect to the ISP and looking at the status report and reading the manual - it seems to be connected but i dont believe it as he cant ping google.com by name or by number


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've removed the requests for private email on issues here, this is in direct violation of our policies. Please don't do this in the future.


----------



## Brooook (Oct 27, 2002)

Johnwill, I'm not sure I understand. I haven't tried to email anyone - in fact, I'm connecting on dialup for the first time since yesterday morning.

To the others trying to help, I'm sure that the 10.1.1.2 IP is not the issue and the settings haven't changed since my router was working well and connecting to my ISP.

I'm now more convinced that Telecom have been fiidling with my wires. There is a new bird sanctuary up the road that has just built a visitor centre. I went up for a walk and the staff there say that Telecom has dug up the road and laid telephone cables up to the centre and have been trying to connect them all week with no luck. My neighbour has also spotted the Telecom people fiddling with the "pillar" out on the road where my telephone cables connect to. I rang Telecom and after waiting the usual hour, they say they can't investigate the problem because my home phone and internet is with iHug. Although I pointed out that it was a Telecom van, they say that my ISP has to lodge a fault with Telecom before they will do anything. 

Telecom did say that it was possible in theory to have broken my broadband connection but leave my telephone/dialup intact with accidental damage to the wiring in the Telecom pillar...

I'll ring my ISP again tomorrow, Monday, so they can get Telecom to have a look. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Broook, Johnwill comment was for the poster who suggest you contact them by email - not you -- thats against the forums rules....
looking at the manual the IP is the default and an old configuration - but should be OK, not sure about the other comments.



> I'll ring my ISP again tomorrow, Monday, so they can get Telecom to have a look. I'll let you know what happens.


did you check my question in post#10 - re all the router settings, if you get on the phone to them it would be worth checking VCI VPI and pppoa settings

my seetings in UK on a BT telephone line for UKONLINE ADSL 
VPI = 0
VCI = 38
PPPOa VC Mux
authentication = chap

but I dont know enough about this to know what circumstances they would change- probably different in new zealand


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Brooook, ETAF is correct, the comment wasn't directed at you. I should have made that clearer.


----------



## Brooook (Oct 27, 2002)

ETAF, I have lodged a fault with iHug to get Telecom to look at their wires.

I aslo asked them the PVC settings etc and they said:

PVC: PVC0
VPI: 0
VCI: 100
Connection type: PPOA vc-mux
Authentication: PAP

Because I am at work (and on the work computer), I looked back at my screen shot and see that it is all correct. 

I also stopped a Telecom van by parking across the entrance of a new subdivision as he was coming out this morning. I asked the driver and he confirmed that Telecom have been doing something with the broadband "cabinet" down the road. He promised to look into it for me and that is probably quicker than iHug in Auckland talking to Telecom in Wellington who would then lodge a fault with Telecom contractors in Nelson etc....

Here's hoping that I have broadband again when I get home this evening!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well want and see the results of this 


> Here's hoping that I have broadband again when I get home this evening!


----------



## Brooook (Oct 27, 2002)

YAY - I have broadband again. It must've been Telecom.

I'm a big scary woman when I want to be, so I must've scared the Telecom man into fixing the problem.

I just came home and turned the computer on and it worked. I've been so busy downloading emails and getting sorted last night I forgot to let you guys know.

Thanks so much for all your help and helpful suggestions.

TECH SUPPORT GUY ROCKS!!!!! 

(PS I've recommended this forum to a friend with Nortons/SP2 problems)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for taking the time to reply - its very useful to see what the actual fix was for those helping and others searching the forum

good work with the telecom man

Your Welcome. 

:up: 
Would you now mark this thread solved - which you have the power to do from your first post.
goto 
Thread tools>
Tick - Mark Solved

Thanks :up:


----------

